# A wildflowers thread



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a real passion for wildflowers. I must have been a very odd teenager because I'd spend hours wandering in the countryside with my identification book!

I can't say I've ever found anything out of the ordinary, but it's still as exciting to me now to find something new. And over the past couple of weeks I've discovered a couple of orchids while out walking the dogs. Not particularly rare ones, but I'm still dead chuffed :lol2:

I'll try to get a pic of the one in bloom later, but in the meantime ....

Flower pics please people .........


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Forget me not :2thumb: 








(common I know but I love when my whole garden is a nice blue colour)

And a dead nettle









: victory:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

The famous I-know-not-what flower:









And a nice one with bonus butterfly:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Heath Orchid taken on the Isle of Mull - absolutely loads of them all over the hill we were on!








.


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

simooshy said:


> The famous I-know-not-what flower:
> image
> 
> And a nice one with bonus butterfly:
> image


The top one is comfrey and the bottom is purple loosestrife.
They are both lovers of damp places. Was you standing near water when you took those pictures?

Natrix


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just today planted some seed that i collected from my woods... fingers crossed.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

simooshy said:


> *The famous I-know-not-what flower:*
> image
> 
> And a nice one with bonus butterfly:
> image


it's knit bone erm, the proper name will come back to me soon, good for err healing bones

COMFREY!!

also vermifugal but i wouldn't recommend eatin it


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm trying to germinate these guys... i forget the name... tiny seeds though... like poppy seeds nearly... just specks.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

sounds fun :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i gotta stop myself, i got a whole photobucket album full of flowers


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

violets, woundwort, maybe clown woundwort? blackberries and...


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

There's a reserve near me that has bee, man, and common spotted. The man orchids are pretty rare I believe?


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

orchid (Bee I think)









Sundew an insectivorous plant









Thistle with Skipper


----------



## jamesthornton (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah that's a bee orchid.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

wow seriously? you get wild lilies :O
and your bindweed is a bit purple :reallynotjealousatall


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

trying to grow these... the red is unbelievable... most of the time it makes my camera fritz out... it's so red... i forget the name...










see?

my camera almost always freaks out when i take pics of them... the red registers funny causing them to glow...


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

too cool for me dude, so how are you err tyrin to grow them? maybe soil from the area they grow in will be beneficial?


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

one from me!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ben W said:


> one from me!!


 i like!!!


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

HABU said:


> i like!!!


yeah they are cool plants, you have some cracking ones over there:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ben W said:


> yeah they are cool plants, you have some cracking ones over there:2thumb:


 yes... i wish that i had them here... well we do... i found one last year... the only one i've ever found... it was all green and shocked me once i realized it was a pitcher plant... haven't found another...

very cool...


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

HABU said:


> yes... i wish that i had them here... well we do... i found one last year... the only one i've ever found... it was all green and shocked me once i realized it was a pitcher plant... haven't found another...
> 
> very cool...


 
Ah, i thought they were generally widespread over there, i know the ones i keep are found over a large area, or they were, good that you found one though


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Identifying Native Plants -- The Native Plant Society of Northeastern Ohio










native plants from where i live... nice pics.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ben W said:


> Ah, i thought they were generally widespread over there, i know the ones i keep are found over a large area, or they were, good that you found one though


 up north they are common but down here at the southern edge of ohio maybe they are very local...

i remember the flowers that i'm attempting to grow... fire pinks!

Fire Pink (Silene virginica)


down here right by kentucky and west virginia there are few bog type areas... for carnivorous plants... get up to say lake erie and they have them... but that's a whole different place than here...


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Really interesting to see your pics Habu. Some I recognise as native here too, but lots more are available here as 'garden plants' at silly prices from plant nurseries !

I took a few pics out walking the dogs the other morning. I'll download them now and see if they're worth posting.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Natrix said:


> The top one is comfrey and the bottom is purple loosestrife.
> They are both lovers of damp places. Was you standing near water when you took those pictures?
> 
> Natrix


Yup, at the WWT Arundel. :no1:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Couple more:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

any wild orchids there?

























there are these here... showy orchis.

i should go and find me some...

these too...



Large Whorled Pogonia



























note: i didn't take these pics...


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I want my old camera back  The setting must be all wrong on this digital one of my OHs because it keeps focusing on the background not the flower :bash: Add to that trying to point and shoot with one hand while the dogs pull at the lead on the other and I have lots of blurry wildflower pics 

Never mind. I shall bore you all with them regardless. Here is the orchid I mentioned in the OP, a Northern Marsh Orchid










and this is what it looks like when photographed properly! Stunning colour.










I've also found a field with dozens of what I think are one of the spotted orchids, so I'll go back and identify them this week as they should be in flower by now.

Years ago when I was studying A level biology we went on a field trip that really was a trip to a field :lol2: to see a rare orchid. There was even someone living in a caravan on site to protect it ! I can't think of a wildflower that I don't see beauty in, but orchids are something else.


----------

